# My Brachies in 2022



## GuRu (Jan 30, 2022)

First one which flowers is Paph. niveum fma. album. I've grown this plant for many years now, at least more than ten and bought it from Popow sen. In all these years it has been a reliable, almost annual bloomer and I showed photos here several times.







To be continued as soon as more will be in flower.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 31, 2022)

Wonderful start! Bring on the brachies!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2022)

Lovely! This is the pollen parent of my niveum babies in lab? Daddy!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 31, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Lovely! This is the pollen parent of my niveum babies in lab? Daddy!



Indeed it is.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 31, 2022)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 31, 2022)

Very lovely  and well grown!


----------



## papheteer (Feb 2, 2022)

GuRu said:


> First one which flowers is Paph. niveum fma. album. I've grown this plant for many years now, at least more than ten and bought it from Popow sen. In all these years it has been a reliable, almost annual bloomer and I showed photos here several times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this! Healthy plant too!!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 17, 2022)

By now the next ones of my Brachies opened their flowers.
Paph concolor




The next one is one of the most frequently pictured Paphs in my collection because she flowers reliable once per year over many years.
Paph. godefroyae fma. album



To be continued.


----------



## werner.freitag (Apr 18, 2022)

Rudolf, both very nice !

What is your potting medium , looks so redish ?


----------



## GuRu (Apr 19, 2022)

werner.freitag said:


> .............What is your potting medium , looks so redish ?



Werner, it's a mix of inorganic components and I wrote about it already before. More text and two photos you will find in post #6 of this thread .


----------



## Murray F (Apr 19, 2022)

Great to see them thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2022)

doing well


----------



## werner.freitag (Apr 19, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Werner, it's a mix of inorganic components and I wrote about it already before. More text and two photos you will find in post #6 of this thread .


Rudolf, thank you , I did not know the villosum-thread, great advice.
Most of the Thai nurseries are using pure inorganic media, too.
Expanded clay is often a part of it.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 19, 2022)

werner.freitag said:


> Rudolf, thank you , I did not know the villosum-thread, great advice.
> Most of the Thai nurseries are using pure inorganic media, too.
> Expanded clay is often a part of it.


Excellent flowers!
I thought inorganic media makes a lot of since…doesn’t break down!


----------



## GuRu (May 9, 2022)

Paph. concolor and Paph. godefroyae var. are still flowering and the next two Brachies opened their flowers.
Paph. concolor var. longipetalum (Syn. Paph. josianae) 




KEW Science as well as O. Gruß confirm the old name Paph. concolor var. longipetalum as valid and name Paph. josianae as synonym.

Paph. thaianum




This little gem flowers like clockwork (flower of last year 2021) and the plant grows really vigorously. I like it very much.

To be continued.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 10, 2022)

Paph. concolor var. longipetalum is on my wish list.


----------



## lori.b (May 10, 2022)

Beautiful! I love brachies. I wish I could grow them as well as you do.


----------



## HairBear73 (May 11, 2022)

Wonderful group, I’m green with envy


----------



## GuRu (Jun 6, 2022)

Next one of my Brachies in flower is Paph. godefroyae fma. leucochilum.....this time a real leucochilum. Like all of my Brachies a reliable annual bloomer.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2022)

Amazing display! I can't choose a special fave, but will have to go for the whole bunch. Keep up the good work, Rudolf!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 24, 2022)

The status of Paph. godefroyae from the Ang-Thong archipelago is frequently controversal among taxonomist. KEW-Science and O. Gruss classify it as Paph. godefroyae var. ang-thong and my plant should be the album form.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2022)

Nice. I've always been a sucker for godefroyae and thianum. Your niveum too is a real gem.


----------



## Cklinger (Jun 24, 2022)

I envy your brachy collection! all very stunning


----------



## GuRu (Nov 13, 2022)

Though my Paph. concolor flowered in April this year she does it again in November.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 14, 2022)

What I really like about this group is their compact size. Great jobs! I especially love that thaianum....


----------

